# Dr. David S. Cooper-Endocrinologist from Johns Hopkins



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of Dr. David S. Cooper from Johns Hopkins? My Cardiologist reccomended that I see him. At first my appt. was for January, but I am on a waiting list for cancellations and my appt will be October 19th.

Just wondering if anyone has ever heard and/or seen him in the past.

Thanks,
Giovanna


----------



## ktd125 (Sep 18, 2011)

I had him for a FNA last year, when my regular doctor (Dr. Ladenson - wonderful guy!) was away when it needed to be done. Dr. Cooper was very good, although just a head's up, his "bedside manner" is not the best. He's not a really chatty guy. But, at least for the two appts I had with him, he did what needed to be done, took a couple pulls on each node, and I had the results right away. Having had other FNAs done by other people, I wouldn't mind having him do it again if I could.

Hopkins is great, though; you've gotten in with a good bunch! I had nothing to complain about working with them all last fall/winter. Even their billing people are nice. Good luck with everything!


----------



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

ktd125 said:


> I had him for a FNA last year, when my regular doctor (Dr. Ladenson - wonderful guy!) was away when it needed to be done. Dr. Cooper was very good, although just a head's up, his "bedside manner" is not the best. He's not a really chatty guy. But, at least for the two appts I had with him, he did what needed to be done, took a couple pulls on each node, and I had the results right away. Having had other FNAs done by other people, I wouldn't mind having him do it again if I could.
> 
> Hopkins is great, though; you've gotten in with a good bunch! I had nothing to complain about working with them all last fall/winter. Even their billing people are nice. Good luck with everything!


Thank you!!


----------

